# London xmas cruise this year?



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi, having missed the last 2 of these I was just wondering if its on this year? The one I'm talking about is where everyone meets up at Marranello etc, and go into town, London Eye, Canary Wharf etc??


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Naresh said:


> Hi, having missed the last 2 of these I was just wondering if its on this year? The one I'm talking about is where everyone meets up at Marranello etc, and go into town, London Eye, Canary Wharf etc??


well volunteered Naresh [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Naresh

well done for organising it mate ill be up for that !!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sounds good 8) 8)

sounds like a trip to the big city to see the lights 

Mark.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Who organised this last year, was it Wak? If so can you get access to Canary Wharf again?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm interested in this one too.

Mini cruise up Mark???

Matt


----------



## J1MMY (Nov 13, 2006)

sounds good to me.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> I'm interested in this one too.
> 
> Mini cruise up Mark???
> 
> Matt


Sounds good mate


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I will come along also


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Me Please , I will come if this takes off 

Exciting


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Providing dates work out, count another Welshman in for the trip. My car needs an M4 workout and it'll give me a chance to test out my latest mod - a cloaking device to confuse the speed cameras!

(I wish  )


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

C'mon then people of London...start suggesting some dates/times etc!!

Matt


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

another taff down for the trip,,, if the date is right


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm up- for it...depening on dates !


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just need someone from the London area to take it on :roll:

anyone ....................................


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Maybe all the Londoners have traded up to R8's?! :?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> Maybe all the Londoners have traded up to R8's?! :?


not all of us, just some :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Major Problem said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe all the Londoners have traded up to R8's?! :?
> ...


 Hey Jay,
Essex is close enough :wink: so whats the plan then :roll:

Mark.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Just need someone from the London area to take it on :roll:
> 
> anyone ....................................


Come on WAK your the man your country need you now. :lol:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok, I guess I can put my diary away then.......


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Hey Jay,
> Essex is close enough :wink: so whats the plan then :roll:
> 
> Mark.


Nice try Mark :wink:

i couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery ...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Anyone from the London area :? :?

comon guys ,us lot from Wales will come down if someone take it on


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

If there is interest.... I will arrange the Canary Wharf entrance but will need registration numbers sent to me.

1. Weather is looking like it may not be good this year..... :?
2. there are a gazillion CCTV cameras :?
3. I got ticketed for stopping on a dbl yellow by cctv this year and there may be a few where we would need stop. 
4. Near New years eve they may not be so vigilant 
5. the usual Food Stop cost me a ticket as well on a double yellow. 
6. Dec 30th would be a Sunday night....  not good if you are working monday
7. We could perhaps do a food stop to get takeaway and then make your way to another location to park and eat perhaps..... :?
8. any suggestions? same route? 
9. do you guys still want to take the risk with stopping/parking having some risks? I will if you want to.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll be up for it too...


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm in

Matt


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Wak said:


> If there is interest.... I will arrange the Canary Wharf entrance but will need registration numbers sent to me.
> 
> 1. Weather is looking like it may not be good this year..... :?
> 2. there are a gazillion CCTV cameras :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Its happening [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ,

big thanks to Wak for taking the lead on this

See http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=103204

see you all there

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Its happening [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ,
> 
> big thanks to Wak for taking the lead on this
> 
> ...


I'm in Brazil for some dentistry :evil:

Would love to come, bugger, bugger, bugger.

I leave on New Years Eve...

Could be done i guess but my wife will go apeshit :?

cheers

rich


----------

